# Snowpants to match my Jacket



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Bro said:


> What pants can I get that would look good with my jacket? Thanks in advance


These would look killer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> These would look killer.


if you want to get stabbed.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ask your mom. she must pick out your day to day clothes as well. was this neccessary to ask? get black pants... DONE, no more suggestions close this thread. 

now you can be just as cool as the paid model in the photo. 

your welcome - love, the internet.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Got a certain vomit meets jackson pollock vibe to the ensemble. Uhm, good luck.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a good base layer.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ - Wierd! But I kind of like.


----------



## Bro (Jan 29, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Here's a good base layer.


Hahaha this just killed me :laugh:


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Good lord. Conservative approach, which you are clearly not pursuing, black. Balls out - electric lime!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

No he needs the mens not the girls


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

These pants should kill it, succes with the ladies comes with it for FREE


----------



## dgonzvlez (Dec 30, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Here's a good base layer.


LOL this is jokes.


----------

